# getting tv on my pc



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Splitter would only give you the exact same image on both screens. If that's what you want, then yes it'll work. However, most people want to watch 2 different shows at a time with this setup. 

An hdmi capture card isn't cheap. It would be better if verison had a website that you could use instead. They don't serve here so I wouldn't know. Most cable companies are allowing it now. 

The next cheaper solution is to replace that monitor with one that has a HDMI port or 2. They are pretty cheap these days, unless you like high end stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Easy enough to ape from the tv screen to a computer screen with a splitter, but if you plan on capturing and recording with a tv card, options are limited now because of the hdmi electronic protection schemes.

(American) Manufacturers over the years have been removing the analog ports (component video) on video equipment so that customers must use hdmi, which has electronic copy protection built into it.

Hauppauge (well known tv capture card manufacturer) is now placing this warning on the bottom of their device sales lists:



> Colossus 2 can record HD video from either HDMI or Component video using the supplied A/V adapter cable.* Some cable and satellite boxes do not allow recording from the HDMI port on the box.* If you have one of these boxes, you will need to use the Component video connectors on the back of your box. Component video connectors are normally Red/Green/Blue connectors and are sometimes marked 'YPrPb'. Please check with your cable TV or satellite TV provider for the availability of Component video connectors on your box.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Easy enough to ape from the tv screen to a computer screen with a splitter, ....


Don't forget that many people still have VGA only monitors. 

DVI can easily be adapted, but there won't be sound. An HDMI to VGA adapter is the same price as a small screen. (this includes an HDMI-DVI adapter that splits off the audio.) 

The copy write protection part is accurate. 

Cheers!


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

Or.....

Buy SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime, > Rent Cable card from Verizon > Plug it into your network. Done...

Lots of ways viewing TV from computer - SIliconDust app, Kodi, Windows Media Center....etc, etc.


----------

